# "The righteousness of God"



## AV1611 (May 24, 2008)

Can someone point me to where "The righteousness of God" is exegetically discussed from _pro_ and _contra_ NPP views.


----------



## Presbyterian Deacon (May 24, 2008)

Here are a few sites:

Evaluating the New Perspective on Paul (9)

The first one, I have not read.

These two, however, I found interesting:
http://www.covenantseminary.edu/resource/Chapell_NewPerspective.pdf

A Defense of the Old Perspective on Paul by Phil Johnson


----------



## Presbyterian Deacon (May 24, 2008)

Phil Johnson:



> Frankly, I am happy to stand with Augustine, and Luther, and the rest of the Protestant Reformers—and with the Old-Perspective Apostle Paul—against the likes of doctrine like this.
> 
> I'm surprised, and very sorry, that a novelty like this is seducing so many men who profess to be Reformed in their theology. But in my assessment this doctrine does not build on the advances of the Protestant Reformation. Rather it aims at destroying the Reformation at its very foundation.


----------

